# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون المدنى >  زواج الأجانب فى مصر:

## هيثم الفقى

يكون زواج الأجانب صحيحا من حيث الشكل اذا ابرم وفقا لما يتطلبه شكل القانون المحلى أى القانون المصرى أو قانون جنسيتهم أو موطنهم المشترك.
فمن ناحية يجوز للأجانب أن يتزوجوا فى الشكل الذى يتطلبه القانون المصرى باعتبار مصر هى محل الابرام ولا اشكال بالنسبة لزواج المصريين حيث يتم أمام المأذون اذا كان الزوجين مسلمين.
أما اذا كاناغير مسلمين متحدين فى الملة والطائفة فيختص بابرام الزواج موثق منتدب يعينه وزير العدل,أما بالنسبة لزواج الأجانب أو المصريين غير المسلمين الغير متحدى فى الملة والطائفة فتختص مكاتب التوثيق حتى ولو كان أحد الطرفين فقط أجنبيا.
حيث تحظر المادة 11 من لائحة المأذونيين لعام1955 على المأذون أن يوثق عقد الزواج اذا كان أحد الطرفيين غير مسلم أو أجنبى الجنسية .
غير أن هؤلاء الأجانب يمكنهم ابرام زواجهم فى الشكل العرفى الاسلامى بايجاب وقبول وحضور شاهدين.
ومن ناحية أخرى يمكن للأجانب ابرام زواجهم فى الشكل المقرر فى قانون الدولة التى ينتمون اليها بجنسيتهم المشتركة طالما كان ممكنا وهو يلجأون فى الغالب الى الشكل القنصلى أمام قنصل الدولة التى ينتمون اليها وهنا لا اشكال اذا اتحدت جنسيتهم ,أما اذا اختلفت جنسية كل منهما فان الشكل القنصلى يقتضى أن يبرم الزواج مرة أمام قنصلية أو سفارة الدولة التى ينتمى اليها الزوج ومرة أخرى أمام قنصلية أو سفارة الدولة التى تنتمى اليها الزوجة.

----------


## سهى المصري

بعد التحية،،

لدي تساؤل، أرجو التفضل بالإجابة عليه:
أنا مصرية مسلمة عمري 27 سنة وخطيبي أردني مسلم عمره 28 سنة. ننوي عقد قراننا في مصر. سؤالي هو، هل أحتاج إلى موافقة ولي أمري لأتمام الزواج؟ علما بأن أبي متوفي وعلاقتي بأخي ليست جيدة ولا أريد إشراكه في الإجراءات.

السؤال الثاني هو، السفارة الأردنية لا توافق على إصدار خطاب عدم ممانعة لخطيبي وذلك لأن ذلك ليس من أختصاص السفارة، حسب قول السفارة الأردنية.

أرجو إفادتي عاجلا
وتفضلوا بقبول فائق الاحترام والتقدير،
سهى المصري
kgenquiry@yahoo.com

----------


## هيثم الفقى

تم الرد على ذات الاستفسار بالرسالة الخاصة التى قمت سيادتك بارسالها لى ....
مبروك مقدما  :Smile: 
خالص تحياتى

----------


## ibrahim zaghloul

شكرااااا على المعلومة هيثم بك الفقى 
مدين بالشكر

----------


## pete_r81

السلام عليكم 
.. لي صديقة مصرية مسيحية ارثوذكسية تنوي الزواج من اجنبي مسيحي ارثوذكسي .. وترغب في اتمام الزواج الكنسي اولاً ثم المدني ثانياً .. هل يجوز .. افيدوني افادكم الله
peternow81@yahoo.com

----------


## meroooo

*اول حاجه بحييكم على الموقع الجميل ده والشغل اللى انتم عاملينه..
وعندى سؤال مهم جدا  بالنسبالى ويريت الدكتورة شيماء او اى حد يعرف يجاوب على سؤالى يفيدنى لان السؤال هيحدد مصير حياتى كلها... انا   مصرى وعايش فى مصر ومرتبط بواحده من عرب48  مسلمه وعربيه لكن كل مشكلتها ان جنسيتها اسرائيليه . انا عايز اعرف كل المشكلات اللى ممكن تواجهنى لو تم الزواج ده فى مصر  طبعا هى هتيجى تعيش معايا هنا وانا رافض تماما اروح اعيش فى اسرائيل  وهى كمان مستعده تتنازل عن جنسيتها عشانى. بس انا عايز اعرف انا لو اتجوزتها هى هتاخد الجنسيه المصريه ولالا. وهل ينفع انها تتنازل عن جنسيتها ولالا ؟ولو اتنازلت عن جنسيتها ده بيشفعلها ويخليها تاخد الجنسيه المصريه علطول؟.  وكمان عايز اعرف ولادنا هياخدم الجنسيه  المصريه ولالا. من فضلكم عايز اعرف كل المشكلات  اللى ممكن تقابلنى لو تم الزواج سواء كانت مشكلات امنيه او قانونيه او غيرها من المشكلات . ارجوكم حد يساعدنى وبلاش الناس تقولى سيبك ومنها وابعد  عن الشر والكلام ده . من فضلكم ساعدونى قبل ما اخد اى قرار*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*أولاً الشروط الأساسية 
هى ان يكون كل من الزوجين قد بلغ من العمر 18 عام حتى يحق له الزواج.واذا كانت الزوجه مطلقه او ارمله لابد من تكون قد مره فتره العده لها كلا على حسب عدتهن.

اثانياً: المستندات المطلوبة 
1- شهاده عدم ممانعه من سفاره الطرف الاجنبى(ويجوز ان يأتى بها من بلده ويتم الترجمه والتوثيق من السفاره المصريه فى بلده وموثقه من وزاره الخارجيه المصريه) وهذه الشهاده تفيد بعدم ممانعه حكومه هذا الطرف على هذا الزواج ويذكر بها الحاله الاجتماعيه (او عقد الطلاق أو الوفاه).

2- شهاده بأثبات الديانه (حيث لا يجوز للمسلم بالزوج بالملحدين-اى لابد ان تكون اهل كتاب)وذلك فى حاله ان الزوجه اجنبيه والزوج مسلم.
- وفى حاله ان الزوج هو الاجنبى والزوجه مسلمه لابد من شهادة اشهار اسلام.

3- ختم اقامه فى الباسبور .

5- 5 صوره شخصيه لكل من الزوجين.

6- صورتين من كل الاوراق والاثبات الشخصيه.

7- شاهدين .

الاجراءات
تاخد كل هذه الاوراق الى وزاره العدل لأتمام الزواج فى مكتب زواج الاجانب.ثم بعد اتمام ان يتم استلام العقود مختومه من الوزاره يتم التوثيق فى مصلحه الشهر العقارى.ثم التوثيق من الخارجيه المصريه.ثم سفاره الطرف الاجنبى.(بعض الدول الاجنابيه تم ترجمه العقد بلغتهم اما فى السفاره او فى مكتب معتمد لديهم).
**

*
*وبخصوص الزواج العرفي
الزواج العرفى ليس له اى سلبيات بالنسبه للزوجين ولا اى اضرار ولكن لا يمكن ان يعتمد من السفاره الا اذا كان هذا العقد موثق من وزاره العدل والخارجيه المصريه*

----------


## ميدو مصر

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
انا عمرى 23سنه وخطيبى اردنى عمره46 اريد عقد قرانى عقد موثق ومعترف به دوليا كى اسافر به حيث يعمل بالسعوديه اريد الافاده بالتفصيل بالله عليكم افيدونى

----------


## hany31

الأمنــــــــــاء

مكتب متخصص فى انهاء إجراءات زواج الأجانب 

فــــــى مصـــــــر 

مـــــــــع 

المستشــــار القانونــــى

هانــــــى أحمـــــد
00201228811960 من خارج مصر 
01228811960 من داخل مصر

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCIPomw_wi0




** يجب على كل فرد وشخص قبل أن يقوم بإجراء قانونى معين يجب أن يكون على علم بتلك الأمور والخطوات والشروط الخاصة بهذا الموضوع وخاصة عندما تكون إجراءات زواج من أجنبى أو أجنبية وما هى الأوراق والمستندات المطلوبة لذلك يجب أن يكون الشخص على علم بهذه الأمور قبل الأقدام على فعل أى إجراء قانونى وما هو المكان المتخصص بذلك الذى يتم فيه الزواج وبتوثيق العقود. 
ملحوظة هامة : يتم زواج الأجانب فى مصر فى وزارة العدل المصرية من خلال المكاتب التابعة لها وهو مكتب زواج الأجانب فى مصر 
( القاهرة والإسكندرية ) فقط على مستوى جمهورية مصر العربية . 
ما هى الشروط
1- شهادة من سفارة الطرف الراغب فى الزواج تفيد الحالة الاجتماعية والديانة وتاريخ وجهة الميلاد والدخل والحالة المالية ومصدق عليها من الخارجية المصرية.
2- جواز سفر سارى وعليها إقامة سارية بالبلاد . 
3- عدد 5 صور لكل من الزواج والزوجة . 
4- طابع أسرة 
5- عدد 2 شهود مصريين بالغين السن القانونى 21 سنة 
6- يجب تقديم الشهادة التى تفيد الفحص والكشف الطبى على كافة إجراء الجسم وذلك للتحقق من خلوهما من الأمراض وذلك لرغبى الزواج من الطرفين فى زواج الأجانب عند التقدم لتوثيق الزواج وذلك من المستشفيات الحكومية أو العامة أو التأمين الصحى أو الوحدات الصحية يجب أن يكون الكشف الطبى من داخل مصر ولا يمكن أن يأتى بها الشخص من خارج مصر طبقا للمنشور الفنى رقم 3 فى 4/4/2011 .
7- وجود مترجم معتمد .
8- إذا كان الزوج أو الزوجة مطلقا لابد من احضار حكم الطلاق .
هذه هى الأوراق المطلوبة من الزوج الأجنبى أو الزوجة الأجنبية التى تريد الزواج فى مصر
يمكنك ارسال الاستشارة القانونية عبر البريد الإلكترونى 
البريد الإلكترونى Hany lawyer top@ gmail.com 

وأدخل على اليوتيوب وشاهد واكتب فقط زواج أجانب فى مصر والدول العربية

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCIPomw_wi0

للاتصال من مصر 01228811960
من خارج مصر 00201228811960

مـــع تحيــــات

المستشـــار القانونـــى 

هانـــــى أحمــــد

----------


## samynasry

*انا شاب 25 سنه مصري الجنسيه اوثوذكسي
وصديقتي الامريكيه سوف تأتي مصر 15/ يناير المقبل فكيف نقوم بأجرات الزواج علما بأنها كاثولكيه وامريكيه اصيله الجنسيه 
وعمرها 20 سنه 
فما هي الاجراءات وهل سوف تقوم هي بتجهيز اوراق من هناك قبل ان تأتي مصر؟
وشكرا لك استاذي

*

----------


## تامر سامي احمد

*تحية طيبة للأستاذ/ هاني أحمد، والأستاذ هيثم الفقي وأتمنى لكم استمرار التوفيق والنجاح  

يشرفني أن أضع تعليق على هذا الموضوع بخصوص الزواج والتوكيلات والترجمة المعتمدة 
*
 *شروط زواج وتوكيلات الأجانب والترجمة المعتمدة في مصر* 


*أولا: زواج الأجانب*

*تتم عملية عقد الزواج و توثيق عقد الزواج في القاهرة أو الاسكندرية بمكتب زواج الاجانب*
 
*1- يجب حضور الزوج والزوجة بشخصهما أو وجود توكيل من الطرف الأجنبي لأي شخص مصري*
 
*2- وجود شاهدين ذكور ومترجم معتمد لدى الشهر العقاري في حالة اذا كان أحد طرفي العقد لا يتحدث العربية بطلاقة*
 
*3-* *يجب ان تحصل الزوجة الاجنبية او الزوج الأجنبي على ختم اقامة سارية من الجوازات*
 
*4-* *تقديم   شهادة عدم ممانعة زواج للطرف الاجنبي، وهذه الشهادة تصدر من سفارة الطرف   الأجنبي ويجب ان تتضمن على الاسم والحالة الاجتماعية والديانة إن أمكن (مع   العلم أن بعض السفارات لا تضع الديانة في هذه الشهادة وفي هذه الحالة يجب   تقديم مستند يثبت الديانة)*
 
*5- التوجه لأقرب مكتب صحة والحصول على شهادتي فحص طبي لراغبي الزواج لكلا من الزوج والزوجة*

 *6-* *بعد اتمام الاوراق يتم التوجه للشهر العقاري بجمع محاكم الاسكندرية* *ويمكنك الحصول على عقد الزواج في نفس اليوم*
 *أو يمكنكم التوجه* *الى ميدان لاظوغلي بالقاهرة، مكتب زواج الاجانب بالدور الرابع، ويتم استلام عقد الزواج بعد ما لا يقل عن 10 ايام أو اسبوعان*

*ثانيا: توكيلات الأجانب*

*يتم عمل التوكيل الذي أحد أطرافه شخص أجنبي في أي مكتب شهر عقاري في جمهورية مصر العربية وشروطه:* 
 *1- يجب حضور الطرف الأجنبي بنفسه * 
 *2- يجب الحصول على ختم اقامة سارية على باسبور الطرف الأجنبي من مصلحة الجوازات*
*3- يجب حضور مترجم معتمد لدى مكتب مصلحة الشهر العقاري* 

*ثالثا: الترجمة المعتمدة للمستندات الرسمية*

*1- يقوم بالترجمة مترجم معتمد لدى السفارة المراد تقديم المستندات اليها
* 
 *2- يتم ارفاق الترجمة مع صورة من المستند الأصلي وتوضع الأختام على كلاهما مع اقرار المترجم*

*ولمزيد من المعلومات برجاء التواصل وزيارة الرابط أدناه

http://alextranslation.blogspot.com/

وبالتوفيق للجميع*

----------


## علـــــ]

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الإخوة والأخوات الأفاضل

أنا سعودي مقيم بالسعودية ولكن أمي مصرية
وأرغب الزواج من بنت خالي المصرية

ولكن عمرها 12 سنة مع العلم إن عمري 25 سنة

س/ هل يصح هذا الزواج؟
س/ أم ننتظر حتى تبلغ السن النظامي؟ وكم العمر المطلوب؟
س/ هل استطيع التعديل في تاريخ الميلاد حتى نخرج من مأزق السن النظامي؟

ملاحظة: جميع أوراقي كاملة وسليمة من تصريح زواج وخلافه ...

ننتظر تفاعلكم

للتواصل:      ali1.ali2@hotmail.com

----------


## علـــــ]

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الإخوة والأخوات الأفاضل

أنا سعودي مقيم بالسعودية ولكن أمي مصرية
وأرغب الزواج من بنت خالي المصرية

ولكن عمرها 12 سنة مع العلم إن عمري 25 سنة

س/ هل يصح هذا الزواج؟
س/ أم ننتظر حتى تبلغ السن النظامي؟ وكم العمر المطلوب؟
س/ هل استطيع التعديل في تاريخ الميلاد حتى نخرج من مأزق السن النظامي؟

ملاحظة: جميع أوراقي كاملة وسليمة من تصريح زواج وخلافه ...

ننتظر تفاعلكم

للتواصل:      ali1.ali2@hotmail.com

----------

